# Chlorakas Area/ Paphos



## Solheim (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello all 😊
We are planning to move to Paphos in the next two months.
DH will be working in Saudi Arabia and we thought it will be best
for me to live in Paphos as it is much closer to Saudi.

I found a furnished 2 beds/ 2 baths apartment with sea view 
in Chlorakas. Is there any one who lives in Chlorakas that
can tell me more about this area, other than what I read on 
the web.

We love the beach and eating out. Not much into pubs and clubs.
Any good shopping malls, beauty salons in Chlorakas.

Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Chlorakas is not a town as such but a large village on the outskirts of Paphos.
I am sure there will be beauty salons there but the only decent shopping mall is in Paphos at the junctions of Tombs of the kings road and Apostolou Pavlou (St Pauls).


----------



## Solheim (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you Veronica. &#55357;&#56842;
I heard Kings Avenue Mall is only 8 min. from Chlorakas &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Chlorakas is not a town as such but a large village on the outskirts of Paphos.
> I am sure there will be beauty salons there but the only decent shopping mall is in Paphos at the junctions of Tombs of the kings road and Apostolou Pavlou (St Pauls).


The word decent is redundant. It is the _only_ shopping mall in Paphos.



Pete


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I visited the shopping mall in question, whilst I wasn't looking for a beauty parlour (wouldn't be any good in my case) it was definitely impressive.


----------



## Solheim (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you wizard4
I believe there is a nice beauty salon in Chlorakas 
called Atop Salon.


----------

